# Anyone using Van Staal pliers?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

For the price of the pliers, they should throw in the torx. That being said, you can get a whole set of Torx at the Home Depot or wherever for pretty cheap now. I bought a driver set that had all kinds of bits and a driver for about 10 bucks. Comes in handy for stuff


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I think the tungsten cutters are all pretty standard and yea the tool is cheap.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You can find the cutters online. If you are in South Florida, I'm pretty sure that Captain Harry's stocks them as well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You can buy individual Torx at Sears or Ace Hardware. 

The factory replacement cutters for the Van Staal pliers run $34 a piece. Pretty pricey. The anvil and cutter are standard sizes so you might be able to find cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks. I remember finding the anvil and cutter for about $70/pair. I was hoping for a more rational price.

I feel like an idiot for buying these pliers, I would brag that they were a gift, but even my mother isn't that fond of me.

It might be time to just cut my loss on these ridiculously over rated pliers. They are not three years old, barely cut mono and really terrible at spectra.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fritz said:


> It might be time to just cut my loss on these ridiculously over rated pliers. They are not three years old, barely cut mono and really terrible at spectra.


And they’re made in China.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have Van Staal pliers and they were a gift from a fellow who said my $40 Cabelas pliers were crap. I used the Van Staals until one day I tried to open my gas cap and they wouldn't open far enough. Later in the day I caught a tailing red that sucked the fly into its crushers. The pliers weren't long enough to reach it. I use my crappy Cabelas pliers now.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fritz said:


> It might be time to just cut my loss on these ridiculously over rated pliers.


Leather sheath? How much do you want for them


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I generally like all the cool, expensive stuff - but - can't justify the high priced pliers- they just really don't do anything better. You can buy so many all aluminum cool looking pliers for $50 or less, it's hard to justify in this day and age for me.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

My dad has had the same pair for 15 years and still work great. He bought me a pair last year for xmas, no complaints.


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

I've had mine for almost 10 years. Never washed them and never will. They are awesome. But the cutters will wear out if you try to cut wire of anything other than line.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

You usually only have to replace the cutter and not the anvil side. I’ve had my 6” set for almost 10 years and my 7” set for about 6 years and love them both. I bought these while I worked at J&M so I didn’t have to pay retail price, one of the best purchases I made. The cheap aluminum plies do ok till cross the jaws over from twisting to hard.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thx, I thought about trying to replace just the cutter.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Talked to Ross customer service about availability of replacement cutters. They no longer make the Pescador pliers and don't have any parts in stock. But the rep said they were all made overseas at the same factory for everyone so generics would probably work.

Here's a link I found to one set, and for the right price.

https://www.fishingheadquarters.net/darecufor71p.html


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Zika said:


> Talked to Ross customer service about availability of replacement cutters. They no longer make the Pescador pliers and don't have any parts in stock. But the rep said they were all made overseas at the same factory for everyone so generics would probably work.
> 
> Here's a link I found to one set, and for the right price.
> 
> https://www.fishingheadquarters.net/darecufor71p.html


Exactly what I was looking for, will order a set and see if they fit. Thanks!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> https://www.fishingheadquarters.net/darecufor71p.html


Thanks for this....


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Zika said:


> Talked to Ross customer service about availability of replacement cutters. They no longer make the Pescador pliers and don't have any parts in stock. But the rep said they were all made overseas at the same factory for everyone so generics would probably work.
> 
> Here's a link I found to one set, and for the right price.
> 
> https://www.fishingheadquarters.net/darecufor71p.html


I just ordered these replacements for my Pescador 7.5's, but the Pete with fishing headquarters isn't sure if they will work. Did you have any issues with them fitting in place on the Pescadors?
Thanks for any insight.
Mark


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry VB, but I haven't had to replace mine yet so can't say for certain.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

If you're looking for a good set of pliers that won't break the bank, I've got a pair of the 3-Tand pliers and for like $80 they're pretty damn good.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> If you're looking for a good set of pliers that won't break the bank, I've got a pair of the 3-Tand pliers and for like $80 they're pretty damn good.


I was able to get a set of Abels at a pretty good price. The cutters on the Pescadors are in pretty good shape, but my OCD wanted a set for backup. I will report back on whether or not the Dance cutters from Fishing Headquarters worked.
Tight Lines


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

I have had my set of van staal pliers for over 4 years and no problems. always had problems with cheap aluminum pliers twisting, bending, and rusting sometimes cause they use two dissimilar metals. love my van staals no complaints here. buy quality and not have to worry about problems in the future. cutters work perfect imo. only complaint is my leather sheath is now starting to fade after 4 years of use and over 250 days on the water every year


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> If you're looking for a good set of pliers that won't break the bank, I've got a pair of the 3-Tand pliers and for like $80 they're pretty damn good.


I second this - I've been really impressed with mine and have put them to the test. Wish they had a bottle opener on the end of one of the handles though....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have an old pair old Sampo like Lefty and Andy use. I had mine first. Sampo doesn't make them any more
i still use them and have to oil the leather and steel


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

As much of a tool junkie as I am, and believe me many could buy a house with what I’ve spent on tools in the last 25yrs! I can not bring myself to spend $300 plus on a pair of pliers! I know Van staal makes a quality product but so do a lot of other manufacturers for a whole lot less!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Simms pliers are very nice, made in USA, backed by the famous Simms lifetime warranty and have a bottle opener. I’ve had a bunch of “industry pliers” and got tired of corrosion and durability issues.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Any of these cut braid reliably?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> Any of these cut braid reliably?


 I have the Simms guide pliers and they are fantastic. After spending $30-$60 on "cheaper" pliers, I finally made the switch and love them. I also have the Line Cutterz ring which works like a champ too, just no jaws for pulling hooks (but cheap).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Surffshr said:


> Any of these cut braid reliably?


No i had to get a pair that cut braid. Now I have to carry 2 on the boat if i take my grandson and only one if I'm fly fishing


----------

